# New Leaf Credo 50 - Medium Format



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/08/mamiyas-new-leaf-credo-50-digital-back-makes-sonys-latest-50mp-mf-sensor/#more-144417


----------

